

When there is a gold rush, start selling pick axes and blue jeans - n8
http://blog.urx.com/post/77020778351/when-there-is-a-gold-rush-start-selling-pick-axes-and

======
ojbyrne
I feel like this is not a new insight:

[http://cdixon.org/2011/02/05/selling-pickaxes-during-a-
gold-...](http://cdixon.org/2011/02/05/selling-pickaxes-during-a-gold-rush/)

\+ many, many more.

------
ars
I thought this article was going to be about bitcoin miners.

The only ones making money on bitcoin these days (i.e. excluding the early
adopters) are those selling the mining machines.

~~~
ja27
I thought this article was going to be about Flappy Bird cloners.

As soon as I saw articles about it, I knew I should write an ebook and sell
source for a clone. I saw a few people doing exactly that. Wonder how well
they did?

~~~
qbrass
Combine the Flappy Bird cloning trend with the Bitcoin cloning trend and start
FlappyCoin.

